
Database Internals: A Deep Dive into How Distributed Data Systems Work - samrat
https://www.ebooks.com/en-in/209784911/database-internals/alex-petrov/?_c=1
======
samrat
The book can also be found on Amazon but this link seems to be the way to buy
the DRM-free version.

